# How many feel worse before better?



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I'm on side 4 now and the last few days have been awful, I haven't felt this bad in quite a while. I understand about the negative thoughts fighting the positive thoughts analogy but wonder if it's common to be this bad. Any advice would be appreciated,sickofsick


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi SOS...Yes, this sometimes is a perception. Guess you have already read about the armies post. But that pretty much explains it. You may have times were you think, oh no, it is worse than ever. But you are comparing it to how you have been, not how you were. Keep at it and let us know how you progress...We will hold good thoughts that it rights itself again very soon!!! There are many who do report this happening, and then things balance out again!Take care!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sickofsick, your are having a setback, but you don't need to feel worse before you feel better, not really how it works. Careful, thats not how your mind set is at the moment.Mike is away for a couple days but I will point this out to him as soon as possible. Has anything in your life changed, just curious.Hopefully a short set back and as marilyn says it will balance out again. As Mike says, take the set back thoughts and try to let them go, you don't need them any more.Let us know in a day or two, how its going.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

There is a lot going on in my live right now. My Dad is ill and we are in the middle of totally renovating the house, I have been living in construction hell for the last few weeks. I don't generally show stress on the outstide, everyone thinks I'm laid back but perhaps this is the way it's coming out. Who knows maybe I would be worse right how without the tapes, that's a thought anyway.sickofsick


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Well, SOS...been there..done that!! A few years back, we renovated and put in a new master bedroom and bath and remodeled the existing bath. Well,one day, it was 5:30 am, and I am you'know'where..and low and behold, I see the carpenter's feet beneath the lathe as he is demolishing the back side of the bathroom linen closet...and there I am on the throne. You can imagine I got outta there pretty darn fast before I saw all of him and he saw...well...I guess what I am saying is that I sure do know that kind of stress.But I assure you, I do know more! When I started the tapes about 10 months back or so, I had just been divorced, just had surgery on my foot, and was now facing lots of life changes in addition to the IBS which was in super-overdrive. The tapes did just what they were supposed to do. They addressed issues that needed addressing above and beyond the IBS issues first...and then later on the IBS issues began to be dealt with. Your subconscious mind knows what needs fixing in order for you to take part in your own healing. And so, it is with that in mind, that I am STILL progressing with improvement of my IBS symptoms, and yet still dealing with two recent surgeries and other fun stuff!!! What this all means is that you are not alone, and I know just what you mean to some degree. When I look back at some of the things I was dealing with, I am sure that had I not had the tapes to help me with issues that needed addressing at that time, I would be in rubber-room city right now!!!! Well, not really, but you get what I mean. So hang in there, continue to do your sessions, even if you feel that you are not progressing, even if you want to quit, even if you get mad...just pesevere. (I did quit, and started again). Listen to the introduction (SIDE ONE, track one) from time to time...more than twice...and you most likely will find subtle tiny changes of improvement as time goes on.Good luck to you, and let us know if we can support you further in any way. Don't worry, it will get better...and better. Lots of folks on here can attest to that!Take care and be well...







------------------Marilyn


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

I had the same thing happen when listening to side four. I had about 6 days or so where I felt awful. I got over it and have been much better overall since. Kim


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Thanks for the words of encouragement, I intend to keep trying and not give up. It's just a little hard when your not feeling well I guess. Today is a little better and I'm hoping it continutes to improve each day. Tommorrow they are doing the floors in both bathrooms so that should be real interesting.sickofsick


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SOS, are the bathrooms back inn the house? Hope your doing okay.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I have one bathroom back so it's not too bad, the other goes back in tonight. I'm doing surprisingly well considering all. Thanks for asking,sickofsick


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hang in there, SOS...hope you are doing better today...Keep us posted, and be well!!! Watch out for stray nails!!! Seriously!!!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2001)

Hi All,SOS Marilyn's post and all the others are quiete correct. Sounds like lots going on in your life right now, it will all have a contributing effect. Hang in there, I suspect the situation may well be worse if you hadn't elected to do the tapes though







while not easy sometimes I know, your attitude to keep going will get you over this blip - and of course we anticipate this occassionally so you sound as if you are on track anyway







Let us know how your doing in a few days time.Best RegardsMike


----------

